# Need help... Hastatus



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Can you Id these fish, it's for curiosity

Mettynis luna ? Myleus schomburgkii ?









Catoprion mento in adult hood ? 









Serrasalmus or prustobricon ? 









Pygopristis denticulata ?










Thanks !


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. The first photo, I'm unsure. These group of fish are going through massive revision, so I don't even want to venture a guess on it.

2. Catoprion mento, wimpel piranha

3. The large oval's suggest and shape of the head suggest a Pristobrycon type. These are one of the unidentified on my species list.

4. The last photo could be either P. striolatus or Pygopristis denticulata. An examination of the teeth would verify it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would say 4 is a striolatus


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

If I may, I can add something here, since I have (had) e few of these species at home.

1.I would say Myleus Schomburgkii (for now), because of this thick black stripe.
2.Catoprion Mento.
3.Maybe a young S. Serrulatus??
4.I got these at home, both Striolatus and Denticulata! They are a bit similar species, but this one is def. Striolatus!









Nice fish BTW!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks all for your answers.!

FrankP, I'm from france and very interested by the shoaling species like P.denticulata. However, it's very hard to find them. I can move to netherland by car if it is possible to have some in your country.

Is P.striolatus a shoaling specie ?

Thanks again,

Best regards,

memen


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Memen,

I was very lucky to get them in Holland, normally it's not possible to get them over here.
But I found a site where to get them in Germany and they ship also fish!

www.amazonas-tropic-aquaristik.de

And the Striolatus is definitly no shoaling fish; very much solo species!

I have 1 picture when both species are together in one tank, but only for a short time
when I was re-arranging my tanks.. now you can see clearly the differences between them.









good luck!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The reason why I suggest a look at the teeth, there is Brazilian P. denticulata that in all outward appearance looks like P. striolatus, including the teeth (tricuspid), until you examine them under low power microscope. At that point you will see the very tiny penticuspid. A fish dealer swore up and down it was P. striolatus until I showed him the closeup of the teeth under higher magnification.

Just keep that in mind when you do a photo comparision with both these species. Especially, if you don't really know where it was collected.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

hastatus said:


> The reason why I suggest a look at the teeth, there is Brazilian P. denticulata that in all outward appearance looks like P. striolatus, including the teeth (tricuspid), until you examine them under low power microscope. At that point you will see the very tiny penticuspid. A fish dealer swore up and down it was P. striolatus until I showed him the closeup of the teeth under higher magnification.
> 
> Just keep that in mind when you do a photo comparision with both these species. Especially, if you don't really know where it was collected.


I haven't looked at it that way, interesting point!

My Denticulata's are collected in Venezuela and they are a little different then the photo above.
The comparision between the Brazilian Denticulata and Striolatus is indeed much harder... They are very similar in appearance!

BTW have they been bred in capture if you know of Frank?
I have a male and female isolated and now and then they show some pre-spawning behaviour.
..And they chase each other a lot as well..

Thank you


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BTW have they been bred in capture if you know of Frank?
> I have a male and female isolated and now and then they show some pre-spawning behaviour.
> ..And they chase each other a lot as well..


Not yet to my knowledge, so keep a good record of what you and the fish are doing. Document it with photos and time frames.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> > BTW have they been bred in capture if you know of Frank?
> > I have a male and female isolated and now and then they show some pre-spawning behaviour.
> > ..And they chase each other a lot as well..
> 
> ...


Go for it


----------

